# help help help!



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, I'm starting to lose it now.

Just bought a new flat screen and the speakers are crap.

Plugged my dish 222k optical out into my older denon optical in. All the analog stations play ok. [ Not changing any settings, this is what is happening]

Certain HD channels, like AMC, Spike, Epix [ These are what I tested so far] the audio cuts in and out very bad. [ like every other word] Some HD channels play just fine, like CNN, TWC, FX, etc.

Wasn't sure where to post this, but I'm sure someone here knows what the h*ll is going on.

I would think if it was the denon, all the HD would do this. What is the point of HD if I cannot watch it?

I'm ready to heave all this out the door.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No audio dropouts when the 222 is connected to the display?
HDMI to display, optical to Denon, right?
What Denon model?
Do you have anything else you can connect to the Denon (i.e. BD player) the same way to see if it produces the same result?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> No audio dropouts when the 222 is connected to the display?
> HDMI to display, optical to Denon, right?
> What Denon model?
> Do you have anything else you can connect to the Denon (i.e. BD player) the same way to see if it produces the same result?


Sorry, I should have described set up better.

Yes, HDMI to display, optical to denon.

AVR 682 It is old, but if it was bad, wouldn't all the HD channels do the same?

A samsung dvd player, not BD. connected to display thru HDMI, audio thru red and white to denon. Works just fine. [ no optical to test here]

Just flipped from TCM [ audio fine] to comedy channel-audio drop outs.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

satcrazy said:


> Sorry, I should have described set up better.
> 
> Yes, HDMI to display, optical to denon.
> 
> ...


In theory, yes. But it could have a bad optical out and it's losing audio randomly (just seems like it's always HD channels). It could also be a bad optical out on the Dish receiver. Unless you can either hook up the dish receivers optical out to something else or connect something else to the Denon optical input, there's really no way to know where the issue is.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> In theory, yes. But it could have a bad optical out and it's losing audio randomly (just seems like it's always HD channels). It could also be a bad optical out on the Dish receiver. Unless you can either hook up the dish receivers optical out to something else or connect something else to the Denon optical input, there's really no way to know where the issue is.


OK. I have an optical out on the tv. Will run that into the optical in on the denon reciever.

Don't know what else I could hook the dish reciever up to.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

That might work. The problem is that most TV's don't ouput anything other than stereo and it's possible your Denon is having an issue with DD.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> That might work. The problem is that most TV's don't ouput anything other than stereo and it's possible your Denon is having an issue with DD.


Denon is alive and well.

Hooked up optical out from back of tv to optical in on the denon.

Problem solved. All the HD channels I had problems with are now dropout free.

Hooked up red and white RCA from Sat reciever to denon, and now can listen to all audio music channels with the TV off.

Life is good.

Thank you


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Glad it's working for you crazy.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Could have been a small piece of fuzz or something in the optical port on the Denon. Just chalk it up to one of those great unknown mysteries.


----------

